# Australia Uniform Map



## JeremyCKT (Feb 28, 2016)

The Website "Uniform Map" has developed Australia Uniform Map.
Now they had already collected 200 Australia High School Uniforms.
uniform.wingzero.tw/au
Click the flag on the map, you may see the uniform picture of the high school which located at.

You may also check the schools which Uniform Map had already collected.
uniform.wingzero.tw/au/schools
And you can also see more pictures at the album.
uniform.wingzero.tw/au/photo-list/1

Hope everyone can provide more Australia High School Uniform by using recommendation function below.
uniform.wingzero.tw/recommend.php
If you want to add more photos, you can use the upload function.
uniform.wingzero.tw/upload-picture.php
Let's complete the Australia Uniform Map!!


----------

